# CharBroil Vertical LPG Smoker 800 Mods



## dwhite1031 (Aug 2, 2015)

After trial & error over the past couple of months, & from info I've gotten from the forums, I've been fine tuning my CharBroil Verticle Propane Smoker 800 from Lowes.












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 1, 2015






The first thing I did was toss the combination water pan/chip pan.  It looks like a square bundt cake & is in my opinion a poor design.  I have joined the ranks of the cast iron skillet wood chunk pan community.  

Here are the mods I've done so far.  Click on the photo to zoom.

I built a platform & cut a grill mat to size to get the smoker up to a good working height as shown in the first photo.

I used a metal propane tank holder (intended to keep the tank from tipping over) that came with a fire pit & some expanded metal to make a stand for the cast iron skillet over the burner.  I also put four 1-1/8" holes in the side to allow for sufficient heat flow. It sits right over the burner & is a definate improvement over the combo water/chip pan












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 1, 2015





I added another rack made from expanded metal.  This is used for aluminum foil disposal drip or liquid pans.  I usually hang it from the bottom cooking rack guides as shown in the photo above to give plenty of room for the wood chunks in the skillet.

For sausages I just add steel rods that lay across the top rack guides.  I just heated the ends of the rods & bent them in a vise so they'd stay put.












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 1, 2015






Temperature control is an issue with these like it is with a lot of other LPG smokers.  So I took the needle valve off a fryer hose assembly I didn't use & after a trip to Lowes & HD for brass fittings, I added it to my propane line.  What a difference it makes. 












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 2, 2015






I forgot to get a picture of it, but I also added a port hole in one side of the smoker using one of those brass nipples & nuts that are made for table lamps for my temperature probes from my Maverick ET733 thermometer to go through.  The thermometer in the door is useless. The Maverick rocks!

West Texas is windy, so I'm looking at adding wind screens made out of sheet metal to the legs all around.  Right now I use some bricks as wind blocks.  With the needle valve allowing more precision control of the burner, sometimes the wind blows out a low flame.

I'm debating about about adding a fold down metal shelf to one side of it for my Maverick transmitter, gloves, etc. to sit on during smokes.  But we're planning on adding an outdoor kitchen area in the fall & the smoker will have a "nitch" in that & the countertop will be used for that.

That's my mods so far on my CharBroil vertical LPG smoker.


----------

